# 1995 e38 Driver's side seat right recline motor



## Haneef1471 (Mar 13, 2009)

It will not engage. I can not recline my seat, only one side goes back. Please help. Do I need a new seat or can I get a new motor? Thanks for your help in advance. :bigpimp:


----------

